# هل المسيح الان ميت باعتقادكم



## انصار القران (18 يوليو 2010)

*اريد ان اسال عدة اسئلة بترتيب *​ 
*هل المسيح الان ميت باعتقادكم*​

*والاسئلة الباقية كل سؤال بموضوع عشان ما تتشعب الامور *​ 
*والسلام عليكم*​


----------



## انصار القران (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: هل عيسى عليه السلام الان ميت باعتقادكم*

اين الردود اريد الرد لان عندي ائلة كثيرة اريد ان اتثقف في دينكم اكثر


----------



## alaakamel30 (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: هل عيسى عليه السلام الان ميت باعتقادكم*

*السيد المسيح حى*
*قام فى اليوم الثالث من الأموات*


----------



## انصار القران (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: هل عيسى عليه السلام الان ميت باعتقادكم*



alaakamel30 قال:


> *السيد المسيح حى*
> *قام فى اليوم الثالث من الأموات*​






اين هو الان اذا كان حي
اسئلة تشتت فكري 
اريد ان اعرفها كلها 

​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: هل عيسى عليه السلام الان ميت باعتقادكم*



> اين هو الان اذا كان حي
> اسئلة تشتت فكري
> اريد ان اعرفها كلها


*على عرشه فى السما*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: هل عيسى عليه السلام الان ميت باعتقادكم*

*فيه مسلمين كتير لما بيحلفوا بيقولوا والمسيح الحى وده ايماننا المسيح حى​*


----------



## صوت الرب (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: هل عيسى عليه السلام الان ميت باعتقادكم*

لا المسيح ليس ميت فالمسيح نفسه قال " أنا الحياة "
المسيح صعد إلى السماء و جلس عن يمين الآب
فهو الآن في السماء بنفس جسده الانساني الممجد


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: هل عيسى عليه السلام الان ميت باعتقادكم*

* المسيح اله السلام و ملك السلام*​

*السيد المسيح قام من الاموات و صعد الي السماوات و جلس عن يمين الآب*
*و أيضا يأتي في مجده ليدين الأحياء و الأموات*​​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يوليو 2010)

*المسيح حي الان و قد قام من بين الاموات !! و هذه ايات من كتابنا المقدس تثبت قيامته المجيدة 

" وفيما هم نازلون من الجبل أوصاهم أن لا يحدثوا أحداً بما ابصروا إلا متى قام ابن الإنسان من الأموات"(مرقس 9: 9)

"أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي"   (متى 16 :16)

" فيقتلونه و في اليوم الثالث يقوم فحزنوا جداً "  (متى 17: 23)

"أنا هو القيامة والحياة"   (يوحنا 11 :25) 

" بعد قيامي (من الأموات) "   (متى32:26) 

"وَتَعَيَّنَ ابْنَ اللهِ بِقُوَّةٍ مِنْ جِهَةِ رُوحِ الْقَدَاسَةِ، بِالْقِيَامَةِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ: يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ رَبِّنَا" 
(رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 1: 4)

"إِنْ كَانَ الْمَسِيحُ يُكْرَزُ بِهِ أَنَّهُ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، فَكَيْفَ يَقُولُ قَوْمٌ بَيْنَكُمْ إِنْ لَيْسَ قِيَامَةُ أَمْوَاتٍ؟" 
(رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 15: 12)

"مُبَارَكٌ اللهُ أَبُو رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي حَسَبَ رَحْمَتِهِ الْكَثِيرَةِ وَلَدَنَا ثَانِيَةً لِرَجَاءٍ حَيٍّ، بِقِيَامَةِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، لِمِيرَاثٍ لاَ يَفْنَى وَلاَ يَتَدَنَّسُ وَلاَ يَضْمَحِلُّ، مَحْفُوظٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لأَجْلِكُمْ، أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ بِقُوَّةِ اللهِ مَحْرُوسُونَ، بِإِيمَانٍ، لِخَلاَصٍ مُسْتَعَدٍّ أَنْ يُعْلَنَ فِي الزَّمَانِ الأَخِيرِ" (رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 1: 3)

"فَلْيَكُنْ مَعْلُومًا عِنْدَ جَمِيعِكُمْ وَجَمِيعِ شَعْبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، أَنَّهُ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ النَّاصِرِيِّ، الَّذِي صَلَبْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمُ، الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، بِذَاكَ وَقَفَ هذَا أَمَامَكُمْ صَحِيحًا" 
(سفر أعمال الرسل 4: 10)​*


----------



## fredyyy (18 يوليو 2010)

انصار القران قال:


> *هل المسيح الان ميت باعتقادكم*​


 

*لن نقدم لك إعتقادنا ... بل سنُقدم لك إيماننا من المكتوب *

*المسيح حي *
*- ظهر عند القبر لمريم ( شخصية واحدة )*
مرقس 16 : 9 
وَبَعْدَمَا* قَامَ بَاكِراً فِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ* *ظَهَرَ* أَوَّلاً *لِمَرْيَمَ* الْمَجْدَلِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانَ قَدْ أَخْرَجَ مِنْهَا سَبْعَةَ شَيَاطِينَ. 

يوحنا : 20 
14 وَلَمَّا قَالَتْ هَذَا الْتَفَتَتْ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ *فَنَظَرَتْ يَسُوعَ وَاقِفاً* وَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ. 
16 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا مَرْيَمُ» فَالْتَفَتَتْ تِلْكَ وَقَالَتْ لَهُ: «رَبُّونِي» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ يَا مُعَلِّمُ. 

​*- ظهر لتلميذان ( شخصان )*
لوقا 24
14 وَكَانَا *يَتَكَلَّمَانِ* بَعْضُهُمَا مَعَ بَعْضٍ عَنْ جَمِيعِ هَذِهِ الْحَوَادِثِ.
15 وَفِيمَا هُمَا يَتَكَلَّمَانِ وَيَتَحَاوَرَانِ *اقْتَرَبَ إِلَيْهِمَا يَسُوعُ* *نَفْسُهُ* وَكَانَ يَمْشِي مَعَهُمَا. ​*- ظهر للتلاميذ في العلية ( أشخاص كثيرون )*
يوحنا 20 : 26 
وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَانَ *تلاَمِيذُهُ* أَيْضاً دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. 
*فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ* وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ». ​*- شهادة الملائكة أنه حي *
لوقا 24 : 5 
وَإِذْ كُنَّ خَائِفَاتٍ وَمُنَكِّسَاتٍ وُجُوهَهُنَّ إِلَى الأَرْضِ قَالاَ لَهُنَّ:
«*لِمَاذَا تَطْلُبْنَ الْحَيَّ بَيْنَ الأَمْوَاتِ؟* 

​رؤيا يوحنا 1 : 18 
*وَالْحَيُّ*. *وَكُنْتُ مَيْتاً* وَهَا *أَنَا حَيٌّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ*. آمِينَ. وَلِي مَفَاتِيحُ الْهَاوِيَةِ وَالْمَوْتِ. ​


----------



## Twin (18 يوليو 2010)

انصار القران قال:


> *هل المسيح الان ميت باعتقادكم*​


 
*بالطبع لا ..... هذه الأجابة وبوضوح *

*أما بالنسبة للتفسير*
*عندما نتكلم عن السيد المسيح فنحن نتكلم عن الله ذاته*
*لآن السيد المسيح له كل المجد هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*
*وبالتالي الله لا يموت لآنه اصل الحياة وواهبها*

*وعندما نقول أن السيد مات ودفن وقام من بين الأموات فهذه حقيقة لأتمام الخلاص والفداء*
*فهو مات بهذا الجسد -الناسوت- الذي هيئ في ملئ الزمان لفداء البشر ولكنه لم يموت*
*فاللاهوت لم ينفصل عن الناسوت لحظة واحده ولا طرفة عين *

*فالذي مات هو الجسد الذي أستخدمه الله مهيئ أياه لعملية الفداء ولكن الله لم يموت*
*وهذا تفسير بسيط *​


----------



## انصار القران (19 يوليو 2010)

اشركم جميعا على هذه الردود الجميلة


----------



## انصار القران (19 يوليو 2010)

*اشكركم جميعا على هذه الردود الجميلة *​


----------



## crusader (19 يوليو 2010)

رسالة روميه 6: 9 ( عالمين ان المسيح بعد ما أقيم من الاموات *لا يموت ايضا*. *لا يسود عليه الموت بعد*. )

ياه فكرتيني بالأية دي جميلة أوي الهنا اله حي


----------



## انصار القران (20 يوليو 2010)

انا راسي دار ومش لاقي جواب صريح 

هل لما مات وقام من بين الاموات 
قام جسدا وروحا 

وهل هو الله نفسه يعني عيسى هو الله 

وبعد ما قام من الاموات اين ذهب 
واذا قلتم اين ذهب اجيبوني 
كيف ذهب والى اين ذهب 

راسي بيلف دوران ورا  دوران


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2010)

> هل لما مات وقام من بين الاموات
> قام جسدا وروحا


*هل الروح تموت من الأساس لتسأل عنها ؟*



> وهل هو الله نفسه يعني عيسى هو الله



*المسيح هو الله بالطبع ....*



> وبعد ما قام من الاموات اين ذهب



*ظهر للتلاميذ ومكث معهم 50 يوم ثم صعد الى السماء ..*



> كيف ذهب والى اين ذهب



*ذهب بجسده الممجد الى السماء حيث كان اولاً ..*



> راسي بيلف دوران ورا  دوران



*نوفالجين ابلونج*


----------



## Alcrusader (20 يوليو 2010)

*هل المسيح الان ميت؟
الجواب: لا. المسيح الأن حي وهو جالس على يمين الرب.


وهل هو الله نفسه يعني عيسى هو الله 
الجواب: لنتفق على شئ بدايةً.
عيسى الإسلامي هو "نسخة محرفة ومزورة" عن يسوع المسيح.
لكي تستطيعي أن تفهمي من هو المسيح، عليكي أن تنسي ذاك الإنسان الذي كان يدعى "عيسى" وتتعرفي على إله والإنسان "يسوع المسيح".
أرجو أن تأخذي هذا الأمر دائماً بالحسبان.

الأن لأجوب على سؤالك، نعم يسوع المسيح هو الرب.
 هو هو  الله.
 هو يهوه.
 ولكن ليس الله هو المسيح.
لأن الله = الأب x الأبن  x  الروح القدس  (a(1 = 1 x1 x 1

*


----------



## انصار القران (20 يوليو 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *هل الروح تموت من الأساس لتسأل عنها ؟*
> 
> لا انا قصدت في كلامي يعني انو هل قامو بجسدو وضحت الفكرة وشكرا الك
> 
> ...


هاي ما فهمتها


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2010)

> * يعني هو الله ولا يوجد سواه*



That is right



> * هل صعد بنفسه الى السماء *



sure , Yes



> * كيف كان اولا وهو مولد من قبل مريم*



ولد من قبل مريم في الجسد فقط و قبل الولادة الجسيدة كان منذ الأزل فهو الكائن
فالولادة هى مجرد ظهور الجسد


----------



## انصار القران (20 يوليو 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> that is right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ليش نولد من جسد مريم وهو الرب هل الرب يولد من انسان خلقه


----------



## انصار القران (20 يوليو 2010)

*يعني الان انتم كم رب تعبدون 

يعني افهم انو الرب عيسى ولا ابن الرب 

هاي الفكرة الي عامليتلي صداع

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2010)

> * طيب تمام طيب كيف نصلب وقلتم انو الم يرد ان يستدعى الملائكة لمذا لم  ينجيكم من بني اسرائيل وهل الرب بنضرب من بشر*



لم افهم شيء منك ولكني سأجيب عن ما احاول ان افهمه

كل هذا للجسد 
الله اراد ان ينجينا فأخذ جسد بشر 

هل تعلم القصة من البداية ام لا ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2010)

> *يعني الان انتم كم رب تعبدون *



one



> * يعني افهم انو الرب عيسى ولا ابن الرب *



هذا و هذا


----------



## انصار القران (20 يوليو 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> لم افهم شيء منك ولكني سأجيب عن ما احاول ان افهمه
> 
> كل هذا للجسد
> الله اراد ان ينجينا فأخذ جسد بشر
> ...



انا فاهم القصة كمسلم 

اما كمسيحي افهم شوية بس 
يرايت اذا تكرمت تحكيلي اياها 
وبعد ما تخلص بحكيلك اياها كمسلم اذا لم تعرفها 

ماشي
وجزاء الله خيرا 
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2010)

*بص ، الله في البداية خلق آدم وحواء وكانا لا يعرفان شيء اسمه الشر بل ان فكرة الخير والشر نفسها لم تكن موجودة لانهما لا يعلمان ما هو الشر ووضع الله ادم في جنة عدن وساد على كل ما فيها وقال له كل من جميع شجر الجنة الا شجرة واحدة وقال له لو اكلت منها ستموت ولكن الشيطان جعل حواء تأكل وتعطي ادم فأكل هو الآخر فتم الحكم عليهم بالموت وهكذا طردوا من الجنة و لكن قبل ان يطردا وعد الله ادم وحواء انه سوف ياتي من نسل امراة ( العذراء ) متجسدا ليعيد للإنسان الطبيعة النقية مرة أخرى ، واصبحت الطبيعة البشرية تحمل الخطية ولا يوجد انسان يقدر ان يكون بلا خطشة وبهذا انتصر الشيطان على ما خلقه الله ولكن وعد الله صادق و أمين وفي الوقت المناسب تجسد الله اي اخذ صورة بشرية يمكن ان نراه بها من العذراء مريم واصبح الله متجسد في صورة بشر مثلنا ودفع العقاب الذي كان اعطاه لآدم وحواء وهو الموت بدلا عنهما وبالتالي اعاد للإنسان كرامته وطبيعته ورده الى الفردوس بدمه وكل هذا حدث في الصلب
*


----------



## انصار القران (20 يوليو 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *بص ، الله في البداية خلق آدم وحواء وكانا لا يعرفان شيء اسمه الشر بل ان فكرة الخير والشر نفسها لم تكن موجودة لانهما لا يعلمان ما هو الشر ووضع الله ادم في جنة عدن وساد على كل ما فيها وقال له كل من جميع شجر الجنة الا شجرة واحدة وقال له لو اكلت منها ستموت ولكن الشيطان جعل حواء تأكل وتعطي ادم فأكل هو الآخر فتم الحكم عليهم بالموت وهكذا طردوا من الجنة و لكن قبل ان يطردا وعد الله ادم وحواء انه سوف ياتي من نسل امراة ( العذراء ) متجسدا ليعيد للإنسان الطبيعة النقية مرة أخرى ، واصبحت الطبيعة البشرية تحمل الخطية ولا يوجد انسان يقدر ان يكون بلا خطشة وبهذا انتصر الشيطان على ما خلقه الله ولكن وعد الله صادق و أمين وفي الوقت المناسب تجسد الله اي اخذ صورة بشرية يمكن ان نراه بها من العذراء مريم واصبح الله متجسد في صورة بشر مثلنا ودفع العقاب الذي كان اعطاه لآدم وحواء وهو الموت بدلا عنهما وبالتالي اعاد للإنسان كرامته وطبيعته ورده الى الفردوس بدمه وكل هذا حدث في الصلب
> *




شكرا الك على التوضيح 

قصة ادم تقريبا مثل قصة ادم عندنا بس اختلافات شوية يعني 


اما بخصوص قصة عيسى فهي مختلفة بتاتا 


يعني افهم الان ان الرب هو عيسى وهو من خلق ادم وحواء


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2010)

> يعني افهم الان ان الرب هو عيسى وهو من خلق ادم وحواء



*نـــــعــــم*


----------



## انصار القران (20 يوليو 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *نـــــعــــم*



شكرا الك على التوضيح 

طيب السوال الذي يطرح نفسه 

من هو الاب ومن هو الابن


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2010)

> من هو الاب ومن هو الابن


*
الله الواحد موجود ...... الآب
الله الواحد عاقل ناطق ..... الإبن
الله الواحد حي ................... الروح القدس*


----------



## سور (20 يوليو 2010)

مثال على كلام مولكا
الانسان خلق على صورة الله ومثاله

*الانسان موجود ...... بجسده
الانسان عاقل ناطق .....بعقله
الانسان  حي .......... بروحه*
*وفى النهايه هو انسان وحد وليس ثلاثه*


----------



## انصار القران (20 يوليو 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *
> الله الواحد موجود ...... الآب
> الله الواحد عاقل ناطق .....الإبن
> الله الواحد حي ................... الروح القدس*



اخ ياراسي 

صح حكيتلي انو عيسى الرب وما في غيره


طيب مين الاب 
ومين الابن 
ومين الروح القدس 


هيك صار تعارض ومش قادر  افهم


----------



## انصار القران (20 يوليو 2010)

سور قال:


> مثال على كلام مولكا
> الانسان خلق على صورة الله ومثاله
> 
> *الانسان موجود ...... بجسده
> ...





كل واحد بيحكيلي شغلة يا جماعهة فهموني 

حبة حبة

في الاسلام عندنا رب واحد 
وبنعبده 
ولايرى ولا يتمثل بانسان


----------



## سور (20 يوليو 2010)

وفى المسيحيه كمان عندنا رب واحد بنحبه ونعبده
بس ليه ثلاث صفات اساسيه 
موجود (الاب) وعاقل ( الابن) وحى(الروح القدس)

ذى الانسان ماهو شخص واحد
موجود (جسد) وعاقل (عقل) وحى (روح)
يبقى انسان واحد مش ثلاثه
ويبقى احنا بنعبد اله واحد مش ثلاثه
وهو قاد عل كل شىء 
فيقدر كمان يتمثل فى شكل انسان 
علشان هدف معين وهو الخلاص


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2010)

انصار القران قال:


> اخ ياراسي
> 
> صح حكيتلي انو عيسى الرب وما في غيره
> 
> ...


*
ممكن تقول لي هل إلهك موجود ام لا ؟
ممكن تقول لي هل إلهك حي ام لا ؟
ممكن تقول لي هل إلهك عاقل ام لا ؟*


----------



## انصار القران (20 يوليو 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *ممكن تقول لي هل إلهك موجود ام لا ؟*
> *ممكن تقول لي هل إلهك حي ام لا ؟*
> *ممكن تقول لي هل إلهك عاقل ام لا ؟*


 
###########################

حذفت الإقتباسات القرآنية....... ممنوعة في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية

هذه صفات االله الذي نعبده لا اعرف حقيقته الا من خلال ما اخبرنا القران الذي هو من عند الله 
وما اخبرنا به الرسول واسمائه الحسنى الذي ذكرتها لكي في الجدول 

والله لا يعلم سره احد نحن لم نعرف الله في الشكل بنعرفه 
بالعقل وهذا من خلال قدرته في خلقه
للسماوات والكون والانسان 



هذا هو الخالق لم يظهر بصورة انسان غير ذلك حدثنا عن قصة عيسى
هذه الايه توضح كيف نعرف الله هكذا نعرف الله بصدق دون ان نراه


----------



## أَمَة (20 يوليو 2010)

انصار القران قال:


> كل واحد بيحكيلي شغلة يا جماعهة فهموني
> 
> حبة حبة
> 
> ...


 

*من قال أن ربنا ليس واحد؟؟؟؟*

*ربنا لم يتمثل بإنسان بل أخذ لنفسه جسدا من مريم العذراء التي حبلت به بحلول الروح القدس عليها. *

*إقرأ بتمعن من إنجيل لوقا الأصحاح 1:*

*26 وَفِي الشَّهْرِ السَّادِسِ أُرْسِلَ جِبْرَائِيلُ الْمَلاَكُ مِنَ اللهِ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ اسْمُهَا نَاصِرَةُ 
27 إِلَى عَذْرَاءَ مَخْطُوبَةٍ لِرَجُلٍ مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ. وَاسْمُ الْعَذْرَاءِ مَرْيَمُ. 
28 فَدَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْمُنْعَمُ عَلَيْهَا! اَلرَّبُّ مَعَكِ. مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَاءِ». 
29 فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ اضْطَرَبَتْ مِنْ كَلاَمِهِ وَفَكَّرَتْ مَا عَسَى أَنْ تَكُونَ هَذِهِ التَّحِيَّةُ! 
30 فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ: «لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ. 
31 وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. 
32 هَذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ 
33 وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ». 
34 فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ: «كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟» 
35 فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ. 
36 وَهُوَذَا أَلِيصَابَاتُ نَسِيبَتُكِ هِيَ أَيْضاً حُبْلَى بِابْنٍ فِي شَيْخُوخَتِهَا وَهَذَا هُوَ الشَّهْرُ السَّادِسُ لِتِلْكَ الْمَدْعُوَّةِ عَاقِراً 
37 لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ غَيْرَ مُمْكِنٍ لَدَى اللهِ». 
38 فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ: «هُوَذَا أَنَا أَمَةُ الرَّبِّ. لِيَكُنْ لِي كَقَوْلِكَ». فَمَضَى مِنْ عِنْدِهَا الْمَلاَكُ. 
*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Luke/1*


السيد المسيح هو  *إبن العلي *(الآية 32)*  لا يكون لملكه نهاية* (*الله وحده ليس لملكه نهاية* الآية 33 ) *يدعى ابن الله *(الآية 35 )

كيف تكون الإله في إحشاء البتول؟ -----> الآية 35:  الروح القدس *(روح الله) *حل على العذراء ... قوة العلي *(الآب)* ظللت العذراء ... القدوس المولود *(ابن الله)* تكون في إحشاء العذراء.

*هذا هو الثالوث* الذي نؤمن به يا سيد* أنصار القرآن. *

*ليس ثلاث آلهة ولكن إله* *واحد آمين.*

الله خلق الإنسان على صورته كما يقول الكتاب المقدس. ومن إحدى خصائص الإنسان التى هي على صورة الله أن *الإنسان أيضا ثالوث*....جسد نفس وروح.

*ولكن الفارق *أن *الله ثالوث بسيط غير منفصل* والإنسان ثالوث مركب يتجزأ وينفصل عند موته. 

أرجو منك ألا تستمر قائلا صداع صداع فهذا لن يفيدك.

شيئ واحد يفيدك وهو الوصول الى الحقيقة التي ستجدها عند الله لو سألته من كل قلبك وبكل ثقة فيه أنه سينظهرها لك.

لتكن نعمته معك.


----------



## أَمَة (20 يوليو 2010)

عاشقة المصطفى قال:


> سؤال اذا المسيح قام من موته بيوم ثلاث
> 
> من قام بعمله في غيابه ؟؟؟ نعرف انو حتى رئيس دولة لا يترك كرسي الحكم دقيقة كيف بعرش الرحمان؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
أنت* تهينين* *بل تكفرين وتجدفين على الذات الإلهية* عندما تشبهين الله برئيس دولة وبأكثر من ربان.


الله ليس إنسانا جالسا على العرش .

الآب *والإبن والروح القدس إله واحد بدون إنفصال.*

لم ينفصل الإبن عن الآب عندما تجسد من العذراء. 
لم يموت... الإبن الإله الجسد وحده مات وقام لأنه كان متحدا باللهوت.

*[q-bible]37 لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ غَيْرَ مُمْكِنٍ لَدَى اللهِ». [/q-bible]*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يوليو 2010)

*المسيح الانسان هو من يجلس بجوار ابيه و ليس الكلمه لان لاهوت الابن كلمه الله هو نفس جوهر الاب الله و كلمته واحد و الاختلاف في العمل*


*من يجلس علي يمين القوه هو الجسد الذي لبسه الكلمه*


*لان الله لا يعرف يمين و شمال و فوق و تحت*

*يمين يعني الاعالي يعني موضع القوه و العظمه الالهيه*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## أَمَة (20 يوليو 2010)

عاشقة المصطفى قال:


> غيرك في هذه المشاركات قال ان ابن جالس على يمين الرب الاب على العرش
> 
> *####حذفت الصورة الهزلية من الرد بواسطة المشرف. *
> 
> ...


 

لماذا لا تتكلمين بالمنطق؟؟؟؟ هل أبديت في ردي ما جعلك تستنتجي أن تشبيهك بم يرق لي؟

الرد على سؤالك موجود في مشاركتي السابقة عندما قلت:

*الآب والإبن والروح القدس إله واحد بدون إنفصال.*

يعني إرادة واحدة ومشيئة واحدة لأن الإله واحد.


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2010)

عاشقة المصطفى قال:


> سؤال غريب الله حي لا يموت
> 
> الله الواجد للوجود كيف لا يكون موجود
> 
> ...




*اذن فأنتي تؤمنين بإله المسيحيين ..*


----------



## سور (20 يوليو 2010)

انصار القران قال:


> كيف يكون هو الاب والابن في ان واحد
> الاب والابن هنا ليس بالمعنى البشرى
> ان الاب تزوج وانجب الابن
> بل هى بمعنى الصفات
> ...


 نعم لقد خلق الله الانسان من محبته له على صوره ومثاله
ولكن هنا قد اعطيتك الانسان مجرد مثال لنقرب فكرة ان الله
 واحد له ثلاث صفات جوهريه وليس ثلاث اله
اليس عندكم 99 اسم وصفه لله
هل معنى ذلك انكم تعبدون 99 اله
نحن ايضا عندنا 3صفات جوهريه لله هى
الاب اى الموجود - الابن اى العاقل الخالق - الروح القدس اى الحى للابد
ارجو ان تكون الفكره قد وصلت لكى


----------



## انصار القران (20 يوليو 2010)

أمة قال:


> *من قال أن ربنا ليس واحد؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *ربنا لم يتمثل بإنسان بل أخذ لنفسه جسدا من مريم العذراء التي حبلت به بحلول الروح القدس عليها. *
> 
> ...


 



انا لا استهزء انا اريد ان اعرف اعتقادكم وهذا ليس عيب وليس سر 




*26 وَفِي الشَّهْرِ السَّادِسِ أُرْسِلَ جِبْرَائِيلُ الْمَلاَكُ مِنَ اللهِ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ اسْمُهَا نَاصِرَةُ *
*27 إِلَى عَذْرَاءَ مَخْطُوبَةٍ لِرَجُلٍ مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ. وَاسْمُ الْعَذْرَاءِ مَرْيَمُ. *
*28دَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْمُنْعَمُ عَلَيْهَا! اَلرَّبُّ مَعَكِ. مُ** فَ**بَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَاءِ». *
*29 فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ اضْطَرَبَتْ مِنْ كَلاَمِهِ وَفَكَّرَتْ مَا عَسَى أَنْ تَكُونَ هَذِهِ التَّحِيَّةُ! *
*30 فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ: «لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ. *
*31 وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. *


*عندما سئل احد الاخوة المسلمين وانا شخصيا سئلت *
*وهم يحاورن عن القران قال شخص مسحي كيف صدقت *

*مريم ان جبريل هو من عند الله *
*وها انا اجد نفس الكلام عندكم *
*اذا كان الشخص يستغل نقاط ضعف وهي في الحقيقة في الكتاب المقدس ممكن تفسير لهذا الكلام *



*===================*

*32 هَذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ *

*كيف قلتم لي ان الله هو عيسى *



*وكيف الرب سيعطي عيسى الكرسي اذا هذا دليل انو في رب غير عيسى *
*ارجو التوضيح *



*32 هَذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ *

*يعني هان يبين ان في اله وبدو يعطي كرسي داود ابيه *

*ابو مين بيقد في هذه الاية*

*وهل داود كان له عرش *

*وسيعطيه الله لعيسى*





*==============================*
*فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ. *

*يعني هيك صار في الله وسيرسل ابنه كيف *

*تقولون انه هو الله نفسه *

*==================*

*مُ**بَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَاءِ». *

*اكيد بدون شك هي سيدة نساء العالم *


----------



## أَمَة (20 يوليو 2010)

عاشقة المصطفى قال:


> انا لم اذكر الروح في كلامي قلت ان الرب ابن في سماء جالس بجوار الرب كما ذكر احد الاعضاء
> 
> لكن امة عارضت ذلك


 
ممكن تقوليلي اين عارضت ذلك وتأتي بإقتباس لكلامي؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2010)

عاشقة المصطفى قال:


> نعم اؤمن ان ربي وربكم واحد وهو الله خالق عيسى




*لا ، إله المسيحين ليس هو إله المسلمين لأنه هو المسيح فهل تؤمني بالمسيح كإله ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2010)

عاشقة المصطفى قال:


> لا لا اؤمن بالمسيح كاله بل رسول من الله




*اذن فكيف تؤمني بإله المسيحيين ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2010)

أرى ان الموضوع قد انجرف عن مساره تماما والسبب في ذلك العضوة عاشقة المصطفى


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2010)

عاشقة المصطفى قال:


> انا طرحت اسئلة عن موتى المسيح عادي
> وكل مشاركات هي تعقيب على ردود
> 
> لا تتهموني:smi411:




*لا ، اين هى التي عن الموت ؟

الإتهام ثبت ..*30:


----------



## أَمَة (20 يوليو 2010)

تحذف فورا جميع مشاركات العضو 
عاشقة المصطفى
لتشتيتها الموضوع عمدا وقصدا
وتعطى مخالفة وإنذار​


----------



## انصار القران (20 يوليو 2010)

انصار القران قال:


> انا لا استهزء انا اريد ان اعرف اعتقادكم وهذا ليس عيب وليس سر
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ردو علي يا جماعة


----------



## أَمَة (20 يوليو 2010)

انصار القران قال:


> انتم قلتم ان الله الاب لا تتجزء روحه
> 
> قلتم ان الانسان مشبه في هيئة الله على شكل انسان
> 
> ...


 

السيد المسيح لم يتجزأ في الصليب بدليل أنه قام في اليوم الثالث.

والمسيح مات بالجسد فقط طوعا... فهو الذي قال عن *حياته بالجسد*:

 يوحنا الأصحاح 10 العدد 18 *لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي* *بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي*. *لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا* *وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً*. *هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي».*

السيد المسيح وضع حياته للموت (كإنسان) من ذاته بسلطانه الإلهي واستعادها بذاته بسلطانه الإلهي.... وهذه وصية الله الآب لكلمته. 

هل رأيت أو سمعت أن إنسانا مات ونهض بذاته؟؟؟؟؟ ولا حتى بين الأنبياء.

فكر في الموضوع....


----------



## انصار القران (20 يوليو 2010)

أمة قال:


> السيد المسيح لم يتجزأ في الصليب بدليل أنه قام في اليوم الثالث.
> 
> والمسيح مات بالجسد فقط طوعا... فهو الذي قال عن *حياته بالجسد*:
> 
> ...




طيب تمام 

بس نفصلت ثلاث ايام


----------



## fredyyy (20 يوليو 2010)

انصار القران قال:


> طيب تمام
> 
> بس نفصلت ثلاث ايام


 

*أخي دعني أعرض عليك النص من الكتاب المقدس *
يوحنا 10 : 18 
لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُ*هَا* مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ *أَضَعَهَا* وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ *آخُذَهَا* أَيْضاً.....
​ 
*لقد إستودع المسيح روحه الانسانية في يدي الآب بسلطانه الذاتي *
لوقا 23 : 46 
وَنَادَى يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «*يَا أَبَتَاهُ فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي*». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا أَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ. 
​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (20 يوليو 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *لقد إستودع المسيح روحه الانسانية في يدي الآب بسلطانه الذاتي *
> 
> لوقا 23 : 46 ​*وَنَادَى يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا أَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ. *​​​


​*المسيح هو الوحيد الذي اسلم روحه في يد الآب*​


----------



## Twin (21 يوليو 2010)

*يغلق الموضوع لحين المراجعة والتنظيف من المشاركات الخاجة ..... Twin*​


----------

